# suggerimento ozioso/idle suggestion



## TimeHP

Perché negli Smilies non aggiungete il cuoricino? 
♥ 
Anche una stellina e il fiorellino sarebbero graditi... 
Ciao


----------



## cuchuflete

Sure, let's load up every conceivable graphic and eventually we won't need words at all.


----------



## TimeHP

> Sure, let's load up every conceivable graphic and eventually we won't need words at all.


 
I love words and I love pictures.
Drawing and literature are not mutually exclusive...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

I prefer words to picture myself, but wouldn't bash those who propose one or two more emoticons (do we call them this way in this forum? Correct me if I'm wrong  )...  a compromise is always possible...ok for heart and flower, but what does the star mean .
Enjoy posting! Cheers  

PS hm I did use quite a lot of picture here ...


----------



## Jana337

This forum is quite conservative as far as colors, smileys, flashing avatars and the like are concerned. And I am glad about it. The current choice of emoticons pretty much covers my moods and needs. I don't know why we should have flowers, hearts and stars, except for mischief. No offence intended.  I simply think it would be a step in wrong directions.

Jana


----------



## TrentinaNE

Jana337 said:


> The current choice of emoticons pretty much covers my moods and needs.


There are times when I could use a "little devil" emoticon to express my mood. This ==>  isn't always enough.  

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

While we're adding icons, I'd like to request my favorite "happy dancing panda" for translations or insights that particularly please me and also, a witch on a broomstick to be used in all my modding posts. (A sharpshooter will do nicely, as well, thanks).

In all seriousness, I could see the use of a star -- great translation, particularly good thought. But I'm hard pressed to see the use of the heart or the flower; I prefer "thanks" and "you're the best" to more romantic forms of praise in this context.


----------



## maxiogee

I'd be wanting an "I'm only half-joking, and this message is really a barbed comment at someone in particular" semi-evil leprechaun if anyone is going to be running a poll on new emoticons


----------



## cuchuflete

I love the idea of compromise.  On one extreme are those who want to rid these forums of all avatars, colors, smilies, signatures....leaving words for the expression of ideas and of emotions.  On the other extreme are those who want lots of pictures, animation, sounds, maybe even smells.

Let's just compromise with the _status quo.


_


----------



## Nunty

Oh, come on. Can't we have a nun-with-a-halo smiley?


----------



## TimeHP

Nun-Translator said:


> Oh, come on. Can't we have a nun-with-a-halo smiley?


 
 I'd like it.



> In all seriousness, I could see the use of a star -- great translation, particularly good thought. But I'm hard pressed to see the use of the heart or the flower; I prefer "thanks" and "you're the best" to more romantic forms of praise in this context.


 
I wouldn't use flowers and hearts in a romantic context, here in the Forum.
But a heart might mean that you like the idea/the word/the topic.
And a flower could be an answer to someone who was very kind and helpful. Anyway...

_I've noticed that the rigours _
_of autumn has cooled your hearts! _
_See you next spring, _
_oh cruel moderators!!  _

)joking...)

Ciao


----------

